# Watch box recommendations



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

I know, I know, ANOTHER thread about watch boxes :rodekaart

I do need some help from the fellow WIS community though ! ;-) I have gone through 3 boxes thus far (this will be my fourth), and I'm getting tired of always running out of space with my new acquisitions. I originally started with a 6 watch box, then upgraded to a 10 watch box, then a 12 watch box, this being my current one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07587SCWS/
Honestly, I absolutely love this box. It's everything I want in a box - sleek, high quality, and accents my home decor / furniture very well. Unfortunately, they don't make it in a size any larger than 12 watches......

I'm not interested in having multiple boxes, so it's time to get serious about this once and for all. I want something in the 24+ watches category. MINIMUM is 24 watches, ideally 36 or more, to be honest. I want a "forever" box that I'm not going to have to worry about running out of space in again. Here's my wish list:

- Glass top
- Single level
- Black, dark brown, carbon fiber, something that is dark in colour (to match the rest of my decor)
- High quality (I'm not interested in some $50.00 eBay special)
- Sleek in design (not wanting a barn-style box or anything like that, again, needs to match existing decor)

I've done my fair share of searching and I'm not coming up with much. The 24 watch cases, single level, are basically found on Amazon and they're the $50.00 crap. I _WOULD_ be open to a dual level, or triple level, box, if the box ticked off all the other items in the wish list. I prefer single level though as I love to look at my watches through the glass top, and seeing them ALL vs just a subset of them would be ideal.

I'm not opposed to spending money on this. I mean, I don't think I'm interested in a box that cost $2K, but I'm definitely open to something custom made. I'm interested in high quality, high finishings, lots of space and something that I won't be replacing in 6 months again because I was an idiot and didn't buy something big enough (again). FWIW, it also need to be able to ship to me, and I'm in Canada.

Any help is appreciated !


----------



## djolemag (Nov 23, 2016)

Absolutely understand your reasons... I have idea in my mind, for at least last two years, thinking to make wall mount, wooden type, glass door, 36 compartment box...
I have resources for DIY but not enough time... So skilled carpenter would be a right choice... 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

You can always go bigger.

18 20 24 30 40 60 Watch Black Laquer Burgendy Burlwood Rosewood Oak Case Box


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Might check out the offerings from Wolf.

Acetimer.com might be another resource to look at as well.

Good luck.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks for the thoughts. I did check out Acetimer but their shipping calculator doesn't work for my location and I've tried to contact them without any luck. I did try again, so let's see if they get back to me. The only concern I've got with them is their pricing..... <$100.00 for a 36 watch box is really cheap.... And honestly, I'm looking for something a bit higher quality than I imagine I'm going to get for that price......

Wolf has nice stuff, but their boxes cap out at 15 slots. Unless you do the stackable modular system, but then we're talking about multi-level with very few being glass-top viewable.


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)

The one my Son bought me


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

custodes said:


> The one my Son bought me


........ Ooooooooook. Which one is that ?


----------



## LB Carl (Jul 8, 2016)

I think taking a look on Etsy might be worthwhile. I haven't checked there for watch boxes in quite some time but I know when I did there were several people who offered custom work.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

So I've scoured Etsy and found similar stuff to what you find elsewhere - usually a 10 count with a drawer underneath for another 10. I find it really interesting, perplexing actually, that no one really makes larger single watch boxes / cases where all the watches are visible. I guess I'm the only one who likes to actually LOOK at their watches when they're inside their house :-d


----------



## horologywonders (Apr 17, 2020)

i'm also kinda interested to hear what folks have to say on this as well. i currently have a 6-slot box, and it's decent and all, but eventually i'll need something in the range of 10 or 12. (i don't plan on going past that size..at least, i sit here now and say that, lol). and yeah, i realize some of the better-quality ones aren't cheap, but that's okay, because at the end of the day, these watches we obsess over aren't cheap, so of course it only makes sense to have a quality winder as well. soooo, any good ideas on brand? my 6-count winder is made by Chiyoda, spent $200 for it.


----------



## mikemark (Aug 11, 2019)

Yukoner1 said:


> So I've scoured Etsy and found similar stuff to what you find elsewhere - usually a 10 count with a drawer underneath for another 10. I find it really interesting, perplexing actually, that no one really makes larger single watch boxes / cases where all the watches are visible. I guess I'm the only one who likes to actually LOOK at their watches when they're inside their house :-d


Haven't thought to look at Etsy... bet there are some cool designs there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

horologywonders said:


> i'm also kinda interested to hear what folks have to say on this as well. i currently have a 6-slot box, and it's decent and all, but eventually i'll need something in the range of 10 or 12. (i don't plan on going past that size..at least, i sit here now and say that, lol). and yeah, i realize some of the better-quality ones aren't cheap, but that's okay, because at the end of the day, these watches we obsess over aren't cheap, so of course it only makes sense to have a quality winder as well. soooo, any good ideas on brand? my 6-count winder is made by Chiyoda, spent $200 for it.


Trust me on this one (you'd think I'd had learned my lesson when I started my cigar collection....... But nope, I guess not), buy more storage than you think you'd EVER need. If you think you need 10 to 12, buy a box for 30. If I could, I'd buy a box for 40 to 50. It seems that 36 is the largest I can find.

There are a lot of opinions on watch winders - I won't give you my own opinion, but I will say that a watch winder is very much a "personal choice". You don't NEED one, but feel free to have one if you want. That being said, I would suggest separating your winder from your box. Two different things.



mikemark said:


> Haven't thought to look at Etsy... bet there are some cool designs there


There are, mostly wood.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

So, for now, I've decided to go with this unit:

https://www.wayfair.ca/storage-orga...ra_c=&libra_d=&libra_g=&cltr=&piid=1220386144

I'm not convinced that it's what I want to do long-term permanently, but it will have to suffice for the time being.


----------



## t3bkmzd (Aug 30, 2018)

good looking choice, u went with which colour?


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

t3bkmzd said:


> good looking choice, u went with which colour?


Thanks ! It does look nice, although I realize it's el-cheapo Chinese made and will likely never rival the quality of something handmade.

I went with the black one, as that's what will match the decor of the room it's in.


----------



## horologywonders (Apr 17, 2020)

Yukoner1 said:


> Thanks ! It does look nice, although I realize it's el-cheapo Chinese made and will likely never rival the quality of something handmade.
> 
> I went with the black one, as that's what will match the decor of the room it's in.


very nice, good call. sometimes wayfair comes through with some good stuff for sure


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

horologywonders said:


> very nice, good call. sometimes wayfair comes through with some good stuff for sure


Too bad the damn shipping was nearly $100 on top :roll:


----------



## horologywonders (Apr 17, 2020)

Yukoner1 said:


> Trust me on this one (you'd think I'd had learned my lesson when I started my cigar collection....... But nope, I guess not), buy more storage than you think you'd EVER need. If you think you need 10 to 12, buy a box for 30. If I could, I'd buy a box for 40 to 50. It seems that 36 is the largest I can find.
> 
> There are a lot of opinions on watch winders - I won't give you my own opinion, but I will say that a watch winder is very much a "personal choice". You don't NEED one, but feel free to have one if you want. That being said, I would suggest separating your winder from your box. Two different things.
> 
> There are, mostly wood.


what do you mean by "separating your winder from your box"?


----------



## MichaelDunford (Oct 1, 2018)

Yeah, like a lot of others I like Wolf. Wind Up Watch shop did a cool one too.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

horologywonders said:


> what do you mean by "separating your winder from your box"?


Your "box", or storage, is just that, a storage box.

A winder is a completely different physical item.

You CAN buy a box AND a winder in the same physical item. I normally suggest against that.


----------



## horologywonders (Apr 17, 2020)

oh, i see what you mean now.

yes, i have both.


----------



## BroomNow (Jul 12, 2015)

I second (or third) Wolf. Love their 6-watch box modular system. I like that they are stackable, and I find it's good for organization to limit each box to 6.


----------



## skyblue314 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yukoner1 said:


> So, for now, I've decided to go with this unit:
> 
> Wood 36 Watch Box
> 
> I'm not convinced that it's what I want to do long-term permanently, but it will have to suffice for the time being.


That looks very nice, congratulations! I may be interested in your 12-watch box if you're thinking about giving it away now.....


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

skyblue314 said:


> That looks very nice, congratulations! I may be interested in your 12-watch box if you're thinking about giving it away now.....


lol, the price to ship it to you would likely be wayyyyyyyyyyyy more than a brand new one. Google up Yukon Territory, Canada. That's where I am


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

UPDATE - My new watch box arrived and I've loaded it up !

I have to say, this is the first watch box that I've had that used "squishable" pillows instead of ones that were firm and of a "set shape". I wasn't sure how I'd feel about this. I thought I'd prefer the firm / set shape pillows, because they're more likely to be snug in the tray / more uniform / just better. Honestly, I'm starting to think the opposite. The squishable pillows are much better in terms of molding to the watch itself, and also I feel that they're a lot less strain on the bracelets (some of my watches went pretty snugly onto the firmer pillows) and are infinitely times less likely to stretch the bracelet unnecessarily.

As for the box itself - it's pretty decent. I mean, it's a mass produced China box, so it's nothing to write home about or anything like that, but it's definitely decently made and I haven't seen anything that's screamed "cheapo" to me. One day I'd love to have a custom one made, but until that day, I'm sure this will do its job just fine


----------



## 360turbo (May 16, 2020)

I agree the wolf boxes are excellent


----------



## Planespotting (Nov 16, 2011)

Yukoner1 said:


> UPDATE - My new watch box arrived and I've loaded it up !
> 
> I have to say, this is the first watch box that I've had that used "squishable" pillows instead of ones that were firm and of a "set shape". I wasn't sure how I'd feel about this. I thought I'd prefer the firm / set shape pillows, because they're more likely to be snug in the tray / more uniform / just better. Honestly, I'm starting to think the opposite. The squishable pillows are much better in terms of molding to the watch itself, and also I feel that they're a lot less strain on the bracelets (some of my watches went pretty snugly onto the firmer pillows) and are infinitely times less likely to stretch the bracelet unnecessarily.
> 
> As for the box itself - it's pretty decent. I mean, it's a mass produced China box, so it's nothing to write home about or anything like that, but it's definitely decently made and I haven't seen anything that's screamed "cheapo" to me. One day I'd love to have a custom one made, but until that day, I'm sure this will do its job just fine


Yep, I have boxes with both and really prefer the squishable pillows.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Planespotting said:


> Yep, I have boxes with both and really prefer the squishable pillows.


I realized that I never put up an actual pic of the box, which is my bad, these threads ALWAYS need pics 😁










So far I've honestly been really happy with this box. I wasn't sure about it, as it's an el-cheapo mass produced box that's really nothing special, so I wasn't really expecting much. The materials are what you would expect from a mass produced product like this, but honestly, they're a lot better than I was anticipating. It also looks really nice as a piece of furniture, it blends into our home very well and doesn't look out of place at all. The pillows, as mentioned, are the "squishy" kind vs the "set shape" kind. I wasn't sure what I'd think of this either (and honestly I didn't really know until I had already bought the box). Originally I was concerned that the watches might flop around more (some of my watches are pretty heavy) with a pillow that's not a set shape / heavier. That turned out to be a concern I didn't need to have - the watches stay put without any real issue. I think I'll be hard pressed to purposely switch back to "set shape" pillows again.

As I said before, I'd still love to have a fully custom made box manufactured for me (even realizing that may cost $1K or whatever), and I do plan to do that one day. But I can see myself sticking with this one for quite a while.


----------



## peterbright (Oct 9, 2019)

You need this!


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

peterbright said:


> You need this!


Well this is interesting ! It's from Ikea, no ? I actually own one, the grey one. If I'm correct, then the drawers are normally basic empty drawers. So how / where did you find the inserts ?


----------

